# Model 50 carb issues



## johnb5345 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm having a lot of trouble getting the 50 (1955 model year) to run at all except on starting fluid. I just rebuilt the Marvel Schebler 2-barrel carb (replaced gaskets, needle&seat, ect.) and tried to clean it up real good. For example, there were a couple brass plugs I took out (after removing fuel bowl) that had springs and small hollow tubes attached. There were a few small holes down there that I cleaned out. 

The tractor's got good spark and fresh fuel getting to the carb. And the carb bowl is filling up but for some reason the gas isn't getting to the engine. A few seconds after I spray the starting fluid into the fresh air tube, the tractor dies out. I've tried putting the choke and throttle lever in several positions and the tractor always dies out. I've also tried adjusting the 2 needles on the carb which didn't make any difference. 

I've heard from a few people that I need to drill some holes out on the carb. Is this correct? Anyway, I took the carb off again and I was hoping someone could give me advice on what to look for.

Thanks,
John


----------



## johnb5345 (Jul 22, 2012)

No 2-cylinder gurus on here?


----------

